# GTR-Proto alternative concept (IAC)



## iacoski (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello to all gtr fans! 

I would like to show U my recent concept. I love the original proto design from nissan but I would like the new GTR to look more like r34 so I decided to make my own version.

It's made from scratch just in photoshop, there is no base picture, all is brushed except little elements inside the headlights and those lights in front bumper, rims are partly brushed too. 

I'm sure that I didn't find and correct all the mistakes but I've been working on that so long (1.5 month, 2-3 hours a day) that I HAVE to finish that, forget and focus on my usual work 

Hope u will like it 

here it is :

studio:









fitted in background









wallpaper sizes (1600x1200) soon on www.iacoski.com

cheers


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Holy sh1t !!!

     

If I had a tenth of your skills I would have made several million by now and retired !!!

Awesome !!

J.

Cars not bad either !!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Agree with James about your skills with photoshop. Awesome.

As for the car - what was it Arnie said to the Predator?


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

That looks more like a GTR than that french car they showed in Tokyo.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Bloody hell !!!! Those pictures are absolutely incredible. You are an extremely talented artist and photoshop user.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Thats a Fantastic looking mock up, why dont Nissan Employ the likes of you, 
I do like it more than the Real one

Nigel


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Technical brilliance*

Thanks for my new wallpaper.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

What Nigel F said ,the car looks a beut ,email it to Nissan and let there designer hold his head in shame (or get the sack):smokin:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I want one LOL!!!!!!!
Simply amazing!!!!!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

now that is what the new GTR should look like. great skill you have there along with many others on here.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Stunning! Great job fella.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top PS skills. That's a great alternative - definitely looks more aggressive than the real proto.

Cya O!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

It's rare that I post any compliments on here for things like this - but that is one awesome job.

Maybe Fuggles could contact our honorary chairman and see if he could pass it to Nissan and persuade them to throw away their £Xm of investment (fat chance I'm afraid!), cause it really is better than the proto!!:smokin: 

Top marks


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

IMS said:


> It's rare that I post any compliments on here for things like this - but that is one awesome job.
> 
> Maybe Fuggles could contact our honorary chairman and see if he could pass it to Nissan and persuade them to throw away their £Xm of investment (fat chance I'm afraid!), cause it really is better than the proto!!:smokin:
> 
> Top marks


can't argue with that


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

awesome...simply awesome. :smokin:

You certainly are an artist of the 21st century!

The Vincent Van Gogh of Photoshop!


----------



## iacoski (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks for all your comments, 

I hope someday I will be able to design whole cars in reality


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

To echo what others have said - awesome artistic skills :smokin:

Couple of practical points:

1) With an open vent that big in the bonnet water ingress would be a serious concern (unless the engine/electronics were somehow sealed). I would personally prefer a variant of the Nismo vented bonnet - using the same base vent size.

2) Practically all new cars today seem to have projector headlights. It's too hard to see whether or not your design has them, but it would be nice if they did.

Other than that, my only criticism is that it does perhaps look _too_ much like an R34. The R34, as nice as it is, does not hold up well against the latest generation car designs that are around (I'm thinking particularly of some of BMWs latest creations - love 'em or hate 'em, they are revolutionary).

I *love* the subtle changes to front wings, that vent/indent is perfection 

Indicators on the wing mirrors instead of the wings - classy  Again, that's pretty much the norm for new cars nowadays so its nice to see it on this.

I also love the amber lights (indicators?) in the bumper.

Overall it's a work of art.. top job!


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice!:smokin: 

Is the front bumper & wing suppose to be one piece?


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

fantastic


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Superb work!!!!
If they had shown that in Tokyo I would have put a deposit down last week!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

fantastic job! you should start earning money with your skills.
I think those front bumper lights would look very good on the "real" bumpers too, maybe some aftermarket supplier would be interested in that?
I mean every Golf or astra is driving around with "lexus" style rear lights and bmw "angel eyes" so there´s potential in lighting accessories. Especially when it looks as aesthetically like that.


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Fantastic work there mate it's probably the proto everyone was hoping for 

How about some pictures of your idea for the rear of your proto??

I'd love to see how that would turn out


----------



## IMZO (Jun 22, 2004)

*I LOVE IT*

Absolutly brilliant.


----------



## selava (Jul 30, 2005)

You are very talented no doubt 

But as Durzel said it looks to much like the r34 

Perhaps you should take the proto version and change a bit


----------



## vader (Sep 18, 2004)

now that is skill:smokin:


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

That picture is amazing! I just looked up how much that program costs and came back to the computer to type this after I changed my shorts. It takes more than just a computer program to do that, so pat yourself on the back for it.


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

nissan should employ you - i think thats nicer than the actual one! 

NICE!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

selava said:


> You are very talented no doubt
> 
> But as Durzel said it looks to much like the r34
> 
> Perhaps you should take the proto version and change a bit


I hate to disagree, I think the 34 similarities make it top notch...although Nissan would never go for it. Pretty big snout on her...I'm thinking at least 450hp to the ground to push that bad boy near the 300KPH club...


----------



## greenmih (Jan 2, 2006)

I felt like I had to register just to leave feedback on this. Bloody stunning! Nissan promised that we won't be disapointed in da next GTR, but frankly proto isn't much different from the first GTR concept. It doesn't look athletic at all. If the next GTR would look like this, than all the current fans would support it, but I don't think we are quite the market for nissan. They target the biggest market - States and not quite car enthusiasts I'm afraid but rich show-offs that have no sense of taste. The proto concept is has an utterly tasteless design! Hope I'm wrong though, and they haven't forgotten about people who are real car enthusiasts. Can we make a petition or something? Tell to them - "we don't want a revolution - so that theres nothing left of what we loved. Give us a good evolution!!! The design that iacoski made is an evolution of what 34 was.

The only thing though is that GTR is supposed to be a 4-seater, whereas this obviously looks like a 2 seater. This looks like a roadster - with long bonnet, compared to the rear. 

I also can't wait to see your vision of the rear, iacoski!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I've just seen this, (don't know who I missed it until know!!), what can I say. Your photoshop skills are fanbl**dytastic mate.   You need to do this full time.

Have to say though, whilst I like it very much, it is too much like the R34. In fact, someone should be able to customise an R34 to look exactly like this.......anyone?

Well done, keep this up and you should do VERY well mate.


----------



## skylinesteve (Feb 21, 2006)

dude, i think these people area all nuts...yes i said it. it does look alot like the r-34. but it has that indefineable difference that sets it apart from the R34. the R-34 left such an impression on the world that Nissan should NOT have changed the look of the GT-R as much as they did. i mean yea it still has those taillights
but dude, what's gonna be more intimidating? the proto, or this thing. imagine you're at a street race and you're driving say...a NSX, the proto pulls up beside you...you're scared shitless cause you know what kind of rep the skyline has held since late 60's. say that instead of the proto pulling up beside you at the line, this beautiful creation pops a squat beside you i'd shit my pants. not only does it have the look of the R-34, it's known world wide as a skyline, not that the proto isn't, but this would look more intimidating than the proto...Nissan ****ed up when they changed the skyline to what it will be for '07, it's still my favourite car...but it's just not as agressive asthetically as the R-34. anyways you get the point.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . the hole discussion about how much the Nissan Proto looks so diffrent from the R34 is pointless . . .

1) Nissan Engineers don't care about R34 Streetpresence as they created that thing and look at the car from a point no one of us look at.
2) I don't like the Proto too and the V6 option either ! But Aerodynamics will be far better then on the r34 and the engine cheaper (this time the Skyline should be build to win money- the R32 to R34 were never a benefit for Nissan.
3) Ask somebody from Dubai to make an inquiery at Veilside Japan to create a new body for the R34 (like the one photoshoped here) and then let's compare it to the Final New GTR . . . (like you really not need to wait for the new RX7, buy a 2001 SpiritR and add a Veilside Fortune or diffrent Widebody and you will have a crying good looking and powerfull car that can keep it up with many new sports cars)

. .anyway nice job dude:smokin:


----------



## Danielc1986 (Apr 5, 2006)

Great skill's mate very nice, The life scale consept model is a bit lame looking in some ways but the drawen version looks a lot better!


----------



## blairellis (Feb 24, 2006)

The first 2 pics in this thread are HAWT!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . . about design and proportion.

What is imposing on a R34 are, next to the agressiv front, the wheel-arch enlargements. They give the car presents, sort of muscles . . . Same for the M3 for exemple. That's why the GTT allways looks less imposing. If you add the Sunline racing wide body to a GTR34, it will get more more imposing. (out of my way . .worms) . . . so the actual concept tries the edge-design with flat arches,infact the car is allready larger then usual cars,but you don't see it.

I allowed my self to do a little photoshop on one picture from www.zerotohundred.com, posted by Pharoahe in the thread

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=38564&page=4&highlight=sunline

For me something like this looks much more imposing then any shown Concept in the last 2 yaers!


----------



## snow (Feb 28, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha ha 
sik sik sik  :smokin:


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

With the current trend in the Us for retro muscle cars I think your prototype would fit in massively well. Add to the fact that the rest of world would instantly recognise it as an evolution of the R34 and following on from that a natural progression of the Skyline instead of a completely new car I think it would be a massive success.

The only question is why didn't they come up with it


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

You should try & persuade someone to make a bodykit for the new model when it comes out. That would be an awesome mod.
If the likes of NISMO don't snap it up, you could ask everyone - Veilside, C-West, Carisma (you saw what they did to that TVR) - someone is bound to take it on, they would be fools not to (If I had the money, I'd pay for it myself). Remember me if it comes to pass....


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

a great talent you have there! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

that is one nice concept you made, should send it to nissan see if they will use it hehe. much better looking then the real thing.


----------



## RB2633 (Feb 5, 2005)

jae said:


> Thanks for my new wallpaper.



Simply awesome skills.. Only if it could get its way onto the production line


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

I gota say, that car is awsome, i didnt think i would swap mine for anything, but thats got me hook line n sinker, well done dude,,, do what you must to get that to Nissan asap before its tooooo late. you never know fella:clap:


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

kornmonkey said:


> You should try & persuade someone to make a bodykit for the new model when it comes out. That would be an awesome mod.
> If the likes of NISMO don't snap it up, you could ask everyone - Veilside, C-West, Carisma (you saw what they did to that TVR) - someone is bound to take it on, they would be fools not to (If I had the money, I'd pay for it myself). Remember me if it comes to pass....


Since seeing Pimp My Ride UK I've changed my mind about part of this statement.:chairshot


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks wicked, send it to nissan and tell them to sling that r35 r36 gtr what ever they want call it heap of sh**e


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

def way better looking than the real proto!!! you should send that off to nissan n tell em to make that instead!


----------



## oldschool (Aug 29, 2006)

*VERY NICE ART WORK*

I LIKE THE OLDSCHOOL TYPES, BUT YOUR ART WORK MAYBE WORTH SOME MONEY FROM NISSAN. MAYBE YOU CAN CHECK WITH NISHMO ALSO. BETTER YET SEND IT TO GT-R MAGAZINE.http://www.carmode.net/official/gtr/0902_fuji/index.html
 GOOD LUCK

TOKYO, OLDSCHOOL opcorn:


----------



## MR GTR (Jun 12, 2006)

thats stunning, ut doubt it will look anything like that, notice how nealry every new generation of skyline has changed shape, and yet that looks still like a 34 just a lil tricked up


----------



## djrodney (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi there can some1 please send me that gtr pic would luv that for my wallpaper its FCUKN AWSOME!!!


----------

